

Show HN: Quickly tag and classify gifs for dogecoins - jlkalberer
https://linkslap.me/gifs/landing

======
shdon
Love the idea :) You get the GIFs tagged and may make some shibes along the
way! It does often take a long time to get an image though. Maybe too much
traffic atm?

~~~
jlkalberer
it is actually loading a new gif which can take a while. I am working some
code to preload a second image while you look at the first. Thanks for the
feedback other than that :)

